# Form 12



## techman (5 Feb 2008)

Hello,

I received my Statement of Tax Credits for 2008 today. Also received in a separate letter from Revenue, a Form 12.

I have never received this before. I am a PAYE worker (employee). Why have I received this form? 

I thought you had to request it from Revenue.


----------



## ClubMan (5 Feb 2008)

Revenue sometimes unilaterally request _PAYE _workers to do a _Form 12 _return. You are supposed to complete and return it.


----------



## chippie1974 (5 Feb 2008)

I got one as well, so did my sister. Both of us PAYE workers and was wondering why. Maybe they had extra paper this year. Turns out I needed it anyway lol


----------



## ClubMan (5 Feb 2008)

I got my statement of tax credits today but no _Form 12_.


----------



## Cashstrapped (5 Feb 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Revenue sometimes unilaterally request _PAYE _workers to do a _Form 12 _return. You are supposed to complete and return it.



I received a Med1 form in the post today, didn't request it either, however I have already submitted my claim for Medical Expenses etc. relating to last year, surely if I was to fill this out again it would look like I was trying to reclaim for the same expenses twice?


----------



## Black Sheep (6 Feb 2008)

Revenue says they send out some *Random* Form12's every year. Does anybody believe that?????????????


----------



## ClubMan (6 Feb 2008)

If they say it and some people get _Form 12s _and others don't then why would one doubt it?


----------



## ubiquitous (6 Feb 2008)

Black Sheep said:


> Revenue says they send out some *Random* Form12's every year. Does anybody believe that?????????????



Yes.


----------



## beautfan (6 Feb 2008)

What is a form 12?


----------



## Graham_07 (6 Feb 2008)

beautfan said:


> What is a form 12?


 
[broken link removed]


----------



## beautfan (6 Feb 2008)

Thanks Graham.  I've never seen one and I'm PAYE for 18 years.  Haven't seen my tax credits yet as they are home home.


----------



## ClubMan (6 Feb 2008)

beautfan said:


> they are home home.


----------



## chippie1974 (6 Feb 2008)

Black Sheep said:


> Revenue says they send out some *Random* Form12's every year. Does anybody believe that?????????????


The annoying thing about it is I tried to do a Med 1 online tonight and says I can't as I have a form 12 outstanding. Talk about making work for people.


----------



## davidoco (6 Feb 2008)

Black Sheep said:


> Revenue says they send out some *Random* Form12's every year. Does anybody believe that?????????????


 
Obviously they run a query on last years income and tax figures along with a couple of other variables.  One interesting one, you buy a prestige car and they put a note on your file.  So  they could query the records for cases where income was <50k in 2006 and prestige car purchased in 2007.  

For PAYE people who get Form 12s there is hardly anything to fear, attach a copy of your P60, tick a few boxes are send it back.  Of course if you have 3 holidays homes rented out in Kerry now is the time to come clean.

If you made a MED1 claim last year there is a good chance you will get one in the post this year.  It saves them having to have a staff member answer a phonecall from you, walk over and get an envelope and put the form in the post.


----------



## Sarsfield (7 Feb 2008)

I got a form 12 in the post yesterday too. I thought it might have been because I've been registered as a company director (of my apartment management company). But I've just been randomly selected?

Was there a thread like this last year? Or have AAM readers been targeted this year?


----------



## ubiquitous (8 Feb 2008)

Sarsfield said:


> I got a form 12 in the post yesterday too. I thought it might have been because I've been registered as a company director (of my apartment management company). But I've just been randomly selected?



Who can tell?


----------



## davidoco (8 Feb 2008)

Sarsfield said:


> I got a form 12 in the post yesterday too. I thought it might have been because I've been registered as a company director (of my apartment management company). But I've just been randomly selected?


 
What's to say that you don't receive a salary for being a director?  They can't just assume that you don't recieve an income from it.  The management company would have been obliged to register for certain taxes and when you are listed on that registration with a PPS number Revenue may have added Income Tax (self employed) to your tax records.


----------



## Black Sheep (8 Feb 2008)

In that case would they not have sent out a form 11


----------



## davidoco (8 Feb 2008)

Black Sheep said:


> In that case would they not have sent out a form 11


 
Certain non owning directors would be covered by completing form 12. For example a director getting paid through the companies paye system but who does not own any shares in the company.


----------



## TetsukoMe (8 Feb 2008)

I've just received one of these Form 12s too and I'm not sure why/what it's for. A couple of questions for those more knowledgeable about this:
- It asks for Gross interest received on my Irish Deposit Accounts. Am I supposed to be going through my bank statements calculating this?
- Same question as above regarding my SSIA
- I had an op in 2006 which I claimed for (MED1) at the end of that year so am I supposed to be filling those details in or not?

Help!


----------



## Joe1234 (8 Feb 2008)

ClubMan said:


>



Not 100% sure but i believe home home means their parents home, to which they still get post.


----------



## Joe1234 (8 Feb 2008)

TetsukoMe said:


> I've just received one of these Form 12s too and I'm not sure why/what it's for. A couple of questions for those more knowledgeable about this:
> - It asks for Gross interest received on my Irish Deposit Accounts. Am I supposed to be going through my bank statements calculating this?
> - Same question as above regarding my SSIA
> - I had an op in 2006 which I claimed for (MED1) at the end of that year so am I supposed to be filling those details in or not?
> ...



Ask the bank for a deposit interest certificate for 2007.  Assuming the Form 12 is for 2007, then you don't need to mention that particular Med 1 as it was claimed in 2006.


----------



## chippie1974 (9 Feb 2008)

Just a couple of quick questions on the Form 12.

In part 3 it asks for your gross earnings and tax which I assume comes directly from my P60 which is all fine. However my earnings is reduced by my AVC, and in section 35 they ask about this. Does this have to be filled in as my Gross is the lower amount?

Also what is the tax on credit union dividends, I had no tax taken at source, will this be 20% or 41%. 

Thanks,

J


----------



## ClubMan (9 Feb 2008)

As far as I know the income figure on your _P60 _is not the same as your gross if you are making pension contributions via payroll. The former is your taxable income figure. Your gross should include total remuneration (i.e. before pension contributions have been deducted).

See here for details of _CU _account taxation:

[broken link removed]


----------



## chippie1974 (9 Feb 2008)

ClubMan said:


> As far as I know the income figure on your _P60 _is not the same as your gross if you are making pension contributions via payroll. The former is your taxable income figure. Your gross should include total remuneration (i.e. before pension contributions have been deducted).
> 
> See here for details of _CU _account taxation:
> 
> [broken link removed]


Can't log into that site, seems you have to be a credit union employee.

Ok I get you on the gross in a way, but cant see anywhere you put normal peniosn contributions only AVC's, and then I would be paying more tax than I should lol.


----------



## ClubMan (9 Feb 2008)

chippie1974 said:


> Can't log into that site, seems you have to be a credit union employee.


No - the link should work for anybody. I'm certainly not a _CU _employee!

Update: oh - the first link or two require login. The others don't and contain information about the different sorts of _CU _accounts and taxation options. If you collect dividends on a regular share account then they are assessable for income tax at your marginal rate under self declaration.


----------



## chippie1974 (9 Feb 2008)

ClubMan said:


> No - the link should work for anybody. I'm certainly not a _CU _employee!
> 
> Update: oh - the first link or two require login. The others don't and contain information about the different sorts of _CU _accounts and taxation options. If you collect dividends on a regular share account then they are assessable for income tax at your marginal rate under self declaration.


I can see the text when I log into that site, when I click on the dividends section it asks for a username and password. Still searching google.


----------



## chippie1974 (9 Feb 2008)

ClubMan said:


> No - the link should work for anybody. I'm certainly not a _CU _employee!
> 
> Update: oh - the first link or two require login. The others don't and contain information about the different sorts of _CU _accounts and taxation options. If you collect dividends on a regular share account then they are assessable for income tax at your marginal rate under self declaration.


 
Yeah found that elsewhere, not what I was hoping to see lol


----------

